# The Halith VII Rangers/The Servants of the Fly



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Sooo,

What with me toiling away painting other people's figurines, or even armies in some cases, I decided to turn things around, do myself a favour and contact someone else to do a commission for me for a change.

Not a painting commission, but a writing commission, seen as apart from the official Vraks fluff, I didn't have any fluff specific to my renegade Imperial Guard army.

So I contacted *Lord Marcus *from these very forums and he wrote a nice wee bit of fluff for my Traitor Guards, whom now even have a name!!!
If you're interested in his writing-services, you can read all about them here

Without further ado, the fluff :

INQUISITORIAL REPORT: 373409581
ACCESS LEVEL REQUIRED: BETA 5
ACCESS LEVEL GIVEN: ALPHA VERMILLION
+
+
+
+
WELCOME, Lord Marcus
+
+
+
+
REPORT DATE: 11.12.940.M38
TITLE: intelligence regarding recently turned guardsmen of Halith VII

My lords inquisitor, I present unto thee a most brief document that concisely details our orders knowledge of the emergent threat posed by the traitor uprising of the Halith VII rangers, a previously loyal unit that was posted to their own world after the darkcroft campaign to recuperate from massive losses.

After the successful conclusion of said campaign, and the mass exodus and subsequent extermination of hrud from the hive world of darkcroft by the 5th army group sub sector Maximus, the Halith rangers were cycled out from line duty and returned to their world to begin recruitment.

The Rangers had suffered massive losses in their last active engagement, against a horde of diseased hrud clad in grey-green rags. Field reports state the hrud were rabid, and lept upon the ranger’s defensive line with nothing but knives, or using their weaponry as clubs. The rangers repulsed the horde with disciplined volley fire and bayonet charges, but the damage was done, five hundred and fifty Halithians had died valiantly to the diseased horde, cutting their numbers in half and making them combat-ineffective.

The order believes this is where the taint began.

Soon after returning home, the regiment changed its battle colors to yellow and green, instead of their original coal grey and green. Then the men began to report to the barracks medical facilities in mass numbers, complaining of peeling skin, blisters across their bodies and blurred vision. Seeking to stave of an epidemic, the medical officers of the PDF overseeing the barracks ordered quarantine.

Sectioned off from the rest of the planet, the guardsmen’s condition rapidly deteriorated. Soon, the quartermaster’s staff that had been delivering food to the quarantine compound started to disappear.

After thirty days in quarantine, the remnants of the regiment, their armor daubed with ruinous symbols of the plague lord, and their skin slimy with discharge from weeping sores, broke out of the quarantine compound and slaughtered their guards with nothing but claw-like hands and the sharpened bones of the quartermasters staff.

The ecclesiastic preachers assigned to the Rangers, also quarantined because of their exposure to the men during the transit back to Halith, spread among the population spreading the “gifts” and faith of the father of plague.

Attached to this document is a low resolution image of an apostate at work, taken by the arbites precinct target camera and transmitted via Pict feed.








Even the Ranger’s stalwart commissars, once paragons of the emperor’s will, were reduced to little more than cruel overseers. Reports have them clothed in grey-brown rags, wearing leering demon-faced masks, and bearing savagely barbed whips. These they use to drive the hordes of the damned forwards in a roiling tide of maggot-ridden flesh and poorly maintained las-weaponry.

A pict-capture, also taken by the aforementioned arbites precinct, shows one of these fallen warriors of the emperor in his degenerate state.








The helpless citizens were reduced to ghoulish subhumans, although some, mostly the bulk of the PDF, were strong enough to stave of degeneration. They mutated and became cannon fodder for the Rangers, now rechristened as the Servants of the Fly.

Only the PDF’s best troops, that classified as “rapid strike response brigade 5” was affected to the same degree as the rangers themselves. These heavy troops, equipped and trained to the standards of imperial guard grenadiers (with certain skills also added by their cultural warrior-codes) along with the PDF’s armored units classify the halithians rebellion as an alpha level revolt.

A conclave of hereticus inquisitors, including your august self, has been dispatched along with an imperial guard army group to retake the system (as far as our reports indicate). I, even only as a lowly adept who may die in the weeks preceding your arrival, wish my superiors and the righteous soldiers of the emperor a speedy voyage and a victory worthy of the great library on terra.


Signed,


Lex-adept Archan-Vaun, ordo Hereticus

I know I like it, and I'm happy with the completed feeling it gives me towards my army...
Gives a kind of extra level to the whole thing and will certainly make my battles more interesting.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Dude! I'd have been more than happy to write up something over your heretic guard! Of course, given my Inquisitorial background, it would have most likely been something scathing, filled with monotonus prayers and references to the most holy AND benovolent God-Emperor...and scythes... Don't forget scythes...:laugh:

Good stuff. You're right, it does give that little extra bit that makes games even more interesting. Do you plan on getting any extra done on them? Fluff-wise, I mean.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Ye Poppa Nurgle!

Will those scythes follow me everywhere I go?
:shok:
=][= ! Fancy seeing you here!

I hadn't planned anything extra fluffwise, but Lord Marcus is trying his upsell-pitch on me :wink:
So who knows... I might just cave in lol.

And you did enough for my army already, with those Hop-Splatta guns you sent over waaaaaaay back when I was just beginning this army.


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Quase said:


> Ye Poppa Nurgle!
> 
> Will those scythes follow me everywhere I go?
> :shok:
> ...


Just a friendly encouragment If you ever wanted more Fluff written.

If anyone wants to commission me, check out my thread for prices/bitz I want then pm me and we can work things out.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Dude...NO ONE escapes my scythe of come-uppance... 

On topic now (very rare given my lacking skills in remaining on any topic..), fluff has a tendency to start small and get larger. I'm still working on mine on and off and the monster is sixteen pages (or more...I haven't counted lately LOL). It is something that makes the game more enjoyable as it adds that little extra bit of depth to our wee plastic and pewter men LOL! Don't be surprised if you feel the need for MORE!

And, as an aside, you should know that if ever you do need something, holler. I'm more than happy to help in any form/fashion that I'm able to!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

lord marcus said:


> Just a friendly encouragment If you ever wanted more Fluff written.


I know, I know.
That's why I included the :wink:-smiley at the end of that sentence, to indicate that was merely said in jest.

Cheers Nate! Maybe later for another army or something?
Happy with what I've got now, but who knows when I'll feel the need... the need for more...


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Shogun_Nate said:


> Dude...NO ONE escapes my scythe of come-uppance...
> 
> On topic now (very rare given my lacking skills in remaining on any topic..), fluff has a tendency to start small and get larger. I'm still working on mine on and off and the monster is sixteen pages (or more...I haven't counted lately LOL). It is something that makes the game more enjoyable as it adds that little extra bit of depth to our wee plastic and pewter men LOL! Don't be surprised if you feel the need for MORE!
> 
> ...


I've got thirty pages and growing for my tomb kings. Including a full multi dynasty family tree.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

LOL! Now that's dedication!


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

More like a drive to flesh out my favorite city's background (quatar - see the carpe noctem link in my commission thread for the series of articles I have done on the army, taken directly from my fluff, published in the invocation.)

Also, I come up with some hillarious ideas for mummy characters which I have models for.....


----------

